
A Trip to Tolstoy Farm - wyndham
https://longreads.com/2018/09/12/a-trip-to-tolstoy-farm/
======
reilly3000
Tolstoy Farm's produce is a fixture at Spokane's farmer's markets. Their
lettuce and kohlrabi have been on our table for years and I never knew a thing
about them. Unlike the San Diego area's Yellow Deli, they aren't quite
evangelizing their way of life, but they were always soft spoken and kind, if
occasionally arbitrary at math. Its neat learning local history on Hacker
News.

------
stareatgoats
Interesting piece. The role Tolstoy played in Ghandi's non-violence was new to
me, for one.

As for the Tolstoy farm: I feel there should be more places like this, but not
so isolated or secterian. Something to offer people who are long-term
unemployed or otherwise might need it.

~~~
mav3rick
s/Ghandi/Gandhi :)

~~~
stareatgoats
Tx, I should really know! :$

